# Topics > Entities > Companies >  MeetinVR ApS, virtual reality, Copenhagen, Denmark

## Airicist

Website - meetinvr.com

youtube.com/channel/UCYJ_hYo8Scep2DxnqBWI6RQ

facebook.com/meetinvr

twitter.com/MeetinVR

linkedin.com/company/meetinvr

instagram.com/meetinvr

Co-founder and CEO - Cristian-Emanuel Anton

Co-founder and Chief Commercial Officer - Francois Schumer

CTO - Rasmus Dyhr Larsen

Projects and products:

MVR rooms, virtual spaces

----------

